# IPv6 goes live Wednesday.



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57445316-92/internet-powers-flip-the-ipv6-switch-faq/

My router (dd-wrt on netgear) has no noticable options to enable IPv6, not any mention of it, and my cablemodem reports IPv4 only.

Is this something that is going to require me to load a new version of dd-wrt on the router, or buy a new cablemodem, or is it not working just because Comcast is waiting until Wednesday for it to go live?

Commends are saying it will be DECADES before it even catches on.

Whats the scoop from the experts here?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the article.

I just ran the IPv6 test and failed on FiOS.

http://test-ipv6.com/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Is it like 100 years until they turn of IPv4 ?

I think more than 3/4's of the equipment in my house are not IPv6 compatible anyway.
And I currently use over 60 IP's in my house.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And I currently use over 60 IP's in my house.


So its your fault we are running out of addresses


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57445316-92/internet-powers-flip-the-ipv6-switch-faq/
> 
> My router (dd-wrt on netgear) has no noticable options to enable IPv6, not any mention of it, and my cablemodem reports IPv4 only.


On my netgear router, it's on the Advanced tab, then advanced set-up. In that list is IPV6. I have it set to automatic, and the test result page shows it and firefox is ready,


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, I am running Netgear router, but am not using the Netgear firmware, so I dont have those. I tried to get on dd-wrt.com but it appears to be down.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> So its your fault we are running out of addresses


Yup..


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Yup..


If those 60 IPs are public IPs, I'll be impressed


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> If those 60 IPs are public IPs, I'll be impressed


Nah... just one... 
I just couldn't justfiy the extra $20 a month to get 4 more public ones.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I'm more concerned about TLDg


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> My router (dd-wrt on netgear) has no noticable options to enable IPv6, not any mention of it, and my cablemodem reports IPv4 only.


See section entitle 6to4 Setup
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wouldn't this mostly be a function of your DNS provider anyway?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Depends on the solution your provider's chosen.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My Q1000 modem has IPv6 configuration after the last firmware update. I think my nine year old Power Mac had IPv6 from the factory.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Whats the scoop from the experts here?


As many have noted, IPv6 is a long way off. There's absolutely no point to being the first on your block with something like this unless it is required as some sort of security measure by someone who hasn't done their homework (IPv6 security measures are not as widely available as you might think).

The big issue is that most ISPs haven't fully deployed IPv6 yet and it WILL require compatible terminal equipment to implement it on the WAN side. dd-wrt support IPv6 on the LAN side but it isn't for the faint of heart (and is only necessary if you have billions and billions of devices on your LAN).

Weren't they talking about issuing IPv6 addresses on a person-by-person basis at one time or another?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting tidbit - IPv6 is commonly used in the Asia-Pacific region and to a lesser extent in Europe.

Today's kids that know IT will think of IPv4 like we older folks do when thinking of tube TVs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If we spent almost a decade broadcasting both a analog and digital signal for television before (mostly) turning off analog television, what makes you think we were make the switch from IPv4 to IPv6 overnight?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Configured my Actiontec Q1000 and now pass the IPv6 test with CenturyLink DSL (was Qwest). I can go to ipv6.google.com, but can't ping it. Hmmm.

There's also this google iPv6 test: http://ipv6test.google.com/


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

At this point it's 100% irrelevant whether or not iPv6 works or not. It'll be a couple of years before it's necessary.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

We have our own v6 block. We're v6 to the Internet router. That's as far as we're going. We can support v6 inside our network now but...meh.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My D* boxes don't do IPv6


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> See section entitle 6to4 Setup
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6


I think Ill pass...That is WAY over my head, and the router works now 
Thanks for the link tho.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

You can also use Teredo.


----------

